# Upgrade! Built a new Cube and Coroplast setup



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Wanted to do something special for my girlfriend, So i built her a C&C for our lil girl today!
It's still bare as we need to make new fleece liners for it but here's some pics of the almost finished product in the meantime. We started off with a sterilite bin but she was concerned about air circulation and floorspace so I figured I'd ease her mind a little lol. Tell me what ya think!

Close up, 2 1/2 square feet, 9" high, cut clear coroplast attached with zip ties.









Full view, 3 tier black cage cubes with 2 levels for storage of supplies.









Her (soon to be a distant memory) sterilite setup atm. With homemade Bucket Wheel. (That she doesn't even use yet.. haha) Hopefully she starts to use it in her new home.









Will add another pic when the C&C is fully complete.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Upgraded to custom Cube and Coroplast!*

It looks great! I bet your little girl will love her new home!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice  lots of room to roam :!:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome setup!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wonderful! That looks like a very nice set-up. I hope that she is thoroughly surprised and thrilled with all of your hard work.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The new setup looks great!


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks all! We got her situated today, She seems to be loving the extra stretching room! Might move a few things around and squeeze a Flying saucer in there as she still hasn't touched her bucket wheel, but besides that, here it is.


----------

